# Tried the Ubie vaporizer?



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone tried this so called 'world's best vaporizer', the Ubie ?







http://americansmokeless.com/index2.htm


----------



## SuperNoob (Aug 30, 2006)

i really can't belive its the best, but i'm sure its better than a lightbulb and a straw.  I just got my vaporwarez and love it.


----------



## THEMEDIC (Aug 30, 2006)

I bought 2 about 3 years ago..first one broke after 3 days when it rolled off my desk and on to the floor...the other one lasted almost a year before I broke it...besides it being fragile it works great..smoking in public with it is a breeze..no one seemed to notice...I'll be ordering a couple more next month..worth the price IMO...

TM


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 31, 2006)

THEMEDIC said:
			
		

> I bought 2 about 3 years ago..first one broke after 3 days when it rolled off my desk and on to the floor...the other one lasted almost a year before I broke it...besides it being fragile it works great..smoking in public with it is a breeze..no one seemed to notice...I'll be ordering a couple more next month..worth the price IMO...
> 
> TM



How do you know when temp is right for vaping, one must inhale many ashes learning! Also, I notice that the flame is right there where one will inevitably in hale it, I suppose my Q is how is it different from any other pipe?


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 31, 2006)

THEMEDIC said:
			
		

> I bought 2 about 3 years ago..first one broke after 3 days when it rolled off my desk and on to the floor...the other one lasted almost a year before I broke it...besides it being fragile it works great..smoking in public with it is a breeze..no one seemed to notice...I'll be ordering a couple more next month..worth the price IMO...
> 
> TM



How do you know when temp is right for vaping, one must inhale many ashes learning! Also, I notice that the flame is right there where one will inevitably inhale it, I suppose my Q is how is it different from any other pipe?


----------

